# IP Conflict



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

I use a windows based computer wirelessly and all is fine but when my sister starts using her linpus linux Acer One i keep getting this message !

"IP conflict with another system on the network"]
Help !!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

go to network connections
right click on your ethernet connection
go into properties
scroll down and double click internet protolcol (tcp/ip)
there you can change your ip address...


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

Cheers but i don't know what to change my IP too, say if its 111.222.3.4 would i change it to 111.222.3.5?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

yes
or you can let the system decide


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 29, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> yes
> or you can let the system decide



The system can't decide, the DHCP server can. Which in most cases is the router. 

Your IP range is most likely 192.168.x.x or 10.0.0.x, in either case your solution is the right one, just change the last number. to something else (up to 254). The router itself usually uses 1 or 254. So those are taken.


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

ok so ill try it now but you guys sure  its the LAN i have to change it on and not the wireless network connection?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

are you using wireless or cable?
if you are using wireless then change the wireless, same goes to the op


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't get it to work darn it !


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

which one are you using? cable?


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm using a wireless adapter.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmmm, how many pcs are on your network? and what type of connections?


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

Just my windows XP PC and my sisters linpus linux Acer One Netbook.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

are both PC connected? 
try this
right click on your connection,
click repair connection


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm still doesn't seem to work.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

what is your ip adderss and what is your sister's?


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm i dont know how to find ip on her linux netbook.


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

am i allowed to post ip's?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

ok you acutally dont need to post your ips, dont know why I asked in the first place...
try typing ipconfig, cos I never really used linux so im not sure also


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just found out how to find ip on linux...
type in ping and press enter
or ping your router


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

cool i found the ips and they are the same. so which one should i change hers or mine?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

flip a coin... LOL
I would say yours much easier


----------



## hooj (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL !! Okely ill change mine cus i dont like linux


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

cool, hope this works!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2009)

If you change it in windows, you need to do a little more than change just the IP address to get internet.

start -> Run 
IPconfig /all

Note the default gateway (which will be your routers IP)

insert the real IP you want here, i'm just giving an example
192.168.1.2
255.255.255.0 (Subnet mask)

And then set default gateway and primary DNS server, to the IP address of your router. 

The only reason you need to set the gateway and DNS, is that under windows when you set your IP manually it cant (or wont) detect those automatically.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 29, 2009)

wouldn't a ipconfig /renew in the CMD work?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> wouldn't a ipconfig /renew in the CMD work?



no. its going to renew the one he already has.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah ok. Thanks for clearing that one


----------



## Akumos (Mar 30, 2009)

Is this solved yet? If DHCP is dishing out the same IP address to 2 machines, just black list the IP.


----------



## hooj (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry no this isn't fixed i'm too much of a networking noob ! lol


----------

